# Any way to ignore an entire forum?



## Edmund BlackAdder (May 24, 2006)

I'd like to block a particular hosted forum from showing up when I do that "new posts" thing. Is there a way to do that? I find it of little value and would rather not see the garbage posted in it. 

Thanks


----------



## MartialIntent (May 24, 2006)

Edmund BlackAdder said:
			
		

> I'd like to block a particular hosted forum from showing up when I do that "new posts" thing. Is there a way to do that? I find it of little value and would rather not see the garbage posted in it.
> 
> Thanks


Dude, you crack me up


----------



## mrhnau (May 24, 2006)

I've contemplated asking that in the past myself. I'd enjoy the feature


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (May 24, 2006)

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> Dude, you crack me up


I enjoy a good debate. I simply hate 1 sided censorship and the totalitarian mind set.


----------



## Toasty (May 24, 2006)

Maybe just dont go there?  Isn't that kind of a real life "ignore" feature...? LOL


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (May 24, 2006)

Still shows up on view new, but seems they took care of it for me. Which is good. No more "crazyperson talk"


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (May 24, 2006)

I think the real question you should be asking is...

"If there was a sub-forum on MartialTalk that was full of misinformation, fluff, self-promotion, and personal attacks, shouldn't the adminstrators delete it?"

Alternatively...

"There is one particular forum which significantly reduces MartialTalk's credibility.   Could the administrators delete it?"

Or, more directly....

"Can you ban Phil Elmore?"


----------



## green meanie (May 24, 2006)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> I think the real question you should be asking is...
> 
> "If there was a sub-forum on MartialTalk that was full of misinformation, fluff, self-promotion, and personal attacks, shouldn't the adminstrators delete it?"
> 
> ...


 
Please allow me a moment to bask in the glory of these wise words...
 :asian:


----------



## bluemtn (May 24, 2006)

I'm not going to comment on Phil- never had a run- in with him, so I'll stay neutral..., but I understand the "I want to ignore x- thread...!


----------



## terryl965 (May 24, 2006)

Phil is an over bearing person with no real Ma experience.
Terry


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 24, 2006)

know what would be nice?

if everyone could just get along


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

At the moment, no, there isn't a way. I'm looking into solutions that will satisfy most of the complaints.

Regardless of your opinions of Mr. Elmore, or anyone, please remember our rules.
Thanks.


----------



## terryl965 (May 24, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> At the moment, no, there isn't a way. I'm looking into solutions that will satisfy most of the complaints.
> 
> Regardless of your opinions of Mr. Elmore, or anyone, please remember our rules.
> Thanks.


 
Of course Bob you are right he is human by the way.
Terry


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (May 24, 2006)

My problem's fixed for now, but the feature would be nice.


----------



## Sam (May 26, 2006)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> I think the real question you should be asking is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			
				green meanie said:
			
		

> Please allow me a moment to bask in the glory of these wise words...







			
				terryl965 said:
			
		

> Phil is an over bearing person with no real Ma experience.
> 
> Terry



For a group of people so looked up to, you are not setting a very good example. If you don't have anything nice to say... these things are better discussed in PMs, dont you think?


----------



## Sapper6 (May 26, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Phil is an over bearing person with no real Ma experience.
> Terry


 
i'm curious, what do you feel is "real" MA experience?  are you saying he's never trained in a mainstream system?  if that's the case, half of the people on martialtalk are lacking as well.

what is real?  and who are we to judge to anyone for that matter?

if we as humans spent more time focusing on ourselves and less on others, we'd all be better off.

where's the humility?


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (May 27, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> For a group of people so looked up to, you are not setting a very good example. If you don't have anything nice to say... these things are better discussed in PMs, dont you think?


 
Sam:

Perhaps this would have been better if handled through PM's.  However, I don't think so.  I'd pefer to see it out in the open where I could respond when someone is questioning my behavior and credibility and asking for removal of content I've provided.

Also, who the heck looks up to me?  Don't look up to me just because I claim to be old or fat or because I have 900+ posts on an internet forum.


----------



## Phil Elmore (May 27, 2006)

> For a group of people so looked up to, you are not setting a very good example.



Indeed.

If you don't like my opinions, you can do two things.  You can engage me in a discussion of substantive issues, or you an spend your time whining, complaining, and insulting me.  The second is the easier and much more popular option, especially among the weak-willed and weak-minded.  The former is a lot more productive and might entertain us both.


----------



## bluemtn (May 27, 2006)

The easiest and more civil way  to ignore someone is simply putting them in your "ignore" list.  You can also hit the RTM button located on top of the post that you feel doesn't meet MT's standards, and the mod's will look into the thread in question and deal with it as they see fit.


----------



## Sam (May 27, 2006)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> Also, who the heck looks up to me? Don't look up to me just because I claim to be old or fat or because I have 900+ posts on an internet forum.


 
I do. You have many years in my chosen martial art and a lot of experience. I respect that. But I can only speak for myself.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 27, 2006)

Folks,
 The original question "Can I ignore an entire forum" is being researched, and if/when a solution becomes available, I'll install it and let everyone know.

Regarding the question on Phils forum, I've put in what I think is the best possible solution for all involved.  Please take the personal differences off-board. They get messy and we'd prefer not to do the clean up this time around, k?


----------

